# 'DANGEROUS RED' wine



## Giuseppe (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried the wine labeled "Dangerous Red" made by Valenzano Winery. It was created by Russle Newberry (Dangerous Catch, King crab fisherman), and is a light sweet red wine. Possibly one of my favorite commercial wines. They only produced it for a year, and they are all out when I tried buying from the winery. If I could make something like this, ohhhh happy happy happy!!


----------



## Green Mountains (Sep 30, 2010)

I have not heard of that but Cline makes a wine called "Red Truck".....about $10 a bottle and one of my favorite reds ever bottled.


----------



## dpambianchi (Oct 1, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> Has anyone tried the wine labeled "Dangerous Red" made by Valenzano Winery. It was created by Russle Newberry (Dangerous Catch, King crab fisherman), and is a light sweet red wine. Possibly one of my favorite commercial wines. They only produced it for a year, and they are all out when I tried buying from the winery. If I could make something like this, ohhhh happy happy happy!!



Um! I wonder how the name passed TTB approval, or perhaps that's why they are out.


----------



## Giuseppe (Oct 1, 2010)

What is TTB? Maybe they were able to pass since there show is called Dangerous Catch! Idk


----------



## dpambianchi (Oct 1, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> What is TTB? Maybe they were able to pass since there show is called Dangerous Catch! Idk



aka BATF. The governmental agency overseeing labelling on wine bottles.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Red Truck recieves a second vote here as best commercial wine made. Followed closely by anything red made by Cartlidge and Brown


----------



## joeyjojojr (Jan 8, 2011)

Dangerous Red is the same wine as Shamong Red by Valenzano Winery and it is widely available in NJ. Dangerous Red was a short term promotion. Shamong Red is the exact same wine with a different label and has been around since 1997.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea I like the Shamong Red. I also been to the winery. I havent heard of the dangerous red.
joeyjojojr Have you been to the new place yet? I pass the winery once in a while just not have had the time to stop.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2011)

Daniel....why would the TTB have an issue w that name?


----------



## joeyjojojr (Jan 9, 2011)

The new place is unbelievable. You should stop in. 1st class. There are pictures on the website.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 9, 2011)

looks like a beautiful place


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea it is. I been to many events at their old location. They put on quite a spread.


----------



## dpambianchi (Jan 31, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> Daniel....why would the TTB have an issue w that name?



You never know with the TTB, or the CFIA (Canadian equivalent) for that matter. They've been known to have problems with some names, pictures or other images that might create confusion with the general public. I know we had problems with a label that included a car (an antique car). The label police had a problem because of the drinking and driving link.


----------



## JustSoUKnow (Feb 25, 2012)

Dangerous Wines is in business and produced by a winery in PA.
They have a web site, Dangerous Wines dot com. Saw them at a motorssports show recently.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 25, 2012)

From http://dangerouswines.com/index.html, this wine is


> 750 ML // Alcohol 12.0% // R.S. 9.1% // Sweet // Cork Finish



I'm no good on the meaning of residual sweetness. Can anybody relate this 9.1% to the mist wines? Sweeter? The same? Less so?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Deezil (Feb 25, 2012)

cpfan said:


> From http://dangerouswines.com/index.html, this wine is
> 
> I'm no good on the meaning of residual sweetness. Can anybody relate this 9.1% to the mist wines? Sweeter? The same? Less so?
> 
> Thanks, Steve



I too, have also wondered about a scale relating residual sweetness expressed as percentage to a SG.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Feb 25, 2012)

Residual sugar is a measure of grams of sugar per ml of wine. For example if you have 75 grams of sugar in a 750ml bottle of wine you have 10% residual sugar. I can imagine this would get a bit tricky to calculate if the wine has "residual" sugar due to stopping fermentation early and leaving sugars behind. It is easier to calculate when a wine is fermented dry and then sweetened. Much easier to calculate since the grams of sugar in a cup can easily be divided into the total ml of wine.


----------



## bweaver (Aug 10, 2014)

This is a super late entry but Dangerous Red by the Valenzano winery was discontinued because of the show Dangerous Catch and to joeyjojojr Shamong Red is ABSOLUTELY NOT the same as Dangerous Red totally different taste! Lighter and higher alcohol level. I was told this same thing before but I drank both wines in the same setting and know better.


----------



## johnbetz811 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have had the shaming red, it is good. But try the reserve, you will be very satisfied, guaranteed.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

